# Ureteroscopy, brush bx



## GRANNAN (Aug 27, 2012)

Procedure peformed was cysto, ureteroscopy & brush bx & irrigation (ureter)
52007 specifiys the type of biopsy, but does not include the ureterscopy; 52354 is with urteroscopy & bx.  does anyone have opinion on which code is the most approriate?


----------



## bill2doc (Aug 31, 2012)

52204 ????


----------



## KaylaRieken (Mar 24, 2022)

Does anyone know the answer to this? I just ran across the same thing.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Mar 24, 2022)

I would go with 52354 since it includes the ureteroscopy and a biopsy and doesn't specify a certain type of biopsy.  I also read something recently on Urology Coding Alert that said you can use 52354 for renal pelvic washing for cytology with ureteroscopy, so that's what I would use.


----------

